# blue lobster/blue crayfish



## shaunbob (Sep 9, 2011)

is there a difference?

i bought a "blue lobster".. then i had a look online.. apparently they are one in the same..?


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

commonly sold as "blue lobster", it will infact be the cherax quadricarinatus, aka the blue crayfish, or Aussie red claw crayfish. the only crayfish you can legally buy in the UK.

Cracking creatures, I hope you're prepared for the size, as they get quite large. Mines now at 8" without the claws, when he puts them out in front of him, its more like 11". He's not even 2 years old lol, although he wont get much bigger.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

They are beautiful and rather ugly creatures. Beware though they will guard their territory fiercely and eat any tank mates that get too close.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

yea i got rid of my crayfish the other day, my mate put it in his malawi tank:lol2:
its getting on with the fish ok at the moment, i stress AT THE MOMENT:lol2:
beautiful animals thou, the males have the red bits on there claws too which is pretty awesome


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> yea i got rid of my crayfish the other day, my mate put it in his malawi tank:lol2:
> its getting on with the fish ok at the moment, i stress AT THE MOMENT:lol2:
> beautiful animals thou, the males have the red bits on there claws too which is pretty awesome


Poor crayfish. That is a rather irresponsible thing to do. While he's fine, he could probably nail a malawi, but when he sheds, he wouldnt stand a chance. they will probably rip him to pieces the minute he sheds, unless he can seal himself into a cave for a couple of days. Is it male or female?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

sn8ks4life said:


> yea i got rid of my crayfish the other day, my mate put it in his malawi tank:lol2:
> its getting on with the fish ok at the moment, i stress AT THE MOMENT:lol2:
> beautiful animals thou, the males have the red bits on there claws too which is pretty awesome


Malawis are quick moving fish, they will keep out of the way, but crayfish have a cruel habit of sneaking up on fish whilst they're sleeping. Red clawed crabs make an interesting addition to a community beside their uncanny habit of escaping the tank.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

benh said:


> Poor crayfish. That is a rather irresponsible thing to do. While he's fine, he could probably nail a malawi, but when he sheds, he wouldnt stand a chance. they will probably rip him to pieces the minute he sheds, unless he can seal himself into a cave for a couple of days. Is it male or female?


I have to say I think it's more responsible than letting it eat all the fish. Most Malawi tanks contain plenty of caves and crevices. As for whether it will get any of them or not is a different matter.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

its a female, its already moulted in the tank, like the day after it was introduced, i thought the malawis might have a pop but the crayfish is about 6-7" and can stand up for its self, he's kept an eye on the fish also and they seem fine, i was rather suprised but all seems to be working, at the moment lol..
its a typical malawi tank filled with rocks so there's plenty of caves and creveses, i understand your concern as i felt the same way but we'll just have too see aye:/


----------



## shaunbob (Sep 9, 2011)

my tank consists of pleco's of various species (dont as me wich, i havent a clue), the only ones i do know if which are albino common and a royal panaque and 2 gourami's

the crayfish/lobster creature is only 3.5 inches long.. so far.

any ideas on growth rates?


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Lots of contributing factors to growth rates, but I would expect 6/7 inches by chtistmas, easy. Thats without the claws.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

benh said:


> Poor crayfish. That is a rather irresponsible thing to do. While he's fine, he could probably nail a malawi, but when he sheds, he wouldnt stand a chance. they will probably rip him to pieces the minute he sheds, unless he can seal himself into a cave for a couple of days. Is it male or female?


Dont agree with this at all. 

I had one for a year and a half in my malawi tank and she was fine, I just made a cave out of one of my rock formations for her to live in. She made a couple of attempts to claw the fish, but I never saw any fish go near her even when she went for her daily stroll around the tank. 

When I was looking to get one I was under the same impression as you but I went to ferrybridge (won top independant fish shop 2 years in a row) and the owner showed me his crayfish living fine in all kinds of tanks and talked me into getting one.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I see both peoples argument about should or should you not keep them with fish, especially nippy african cichlids....

I as a general rule say its more hastle than its worth, although I have seen people keep them with various fish with no issues at all.

Just keep an eye on him/her and react accordingly depending on what happens.


----------

